# [LÖSUNG] HP Bildschirm bleibt beim starten schwarz



## Black_Beetle (18. Mai 2012)

*[LÖSUNG] HP Bildschirm bleibt beim starten schwarz*

Hallo,

Ich wollte nur mal eben meine Erfahrung mitteilen die ich heute gemacht habe für den Fall das es jemanden ähnlich ergeht. Leider habe ich kein Bildmaterial dazu angefertigt aber ich versichere euch das ich es getestet habe. Das Resultat ist der absolute Hammer. 

Ich habe vor ca. 3 Jahren einen HP Compaq 6735s meiner Mum geschenkt. Vor ca. 1 Jahr (Nach Ablauf der Garantie) ging der Laptop nicht mehr wie er sollte. Das Problem war das der Bildschirm kein Bild mehr anzeigte und lediglich die blaue LED auf der Capslock nach einschalten des Laptop 5x blinkte. 

Eine Übersicht zur Bedeutung von LED Error Codes findet ihr hier  Blank Screen LED Error Codes - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Ich hatte damals alles versucht. Alles ausgebaut, Kabel gecheckt, Hardware soweit wie möglich gecheckt, anderen Bildschirm getestet ect.

Ich hatte es irgendwann aufgegeben und meine Mutter hat sich einen neuen Laptop gekauft.

5x blaue aufleuchtende LED auf der Capslock bedeutete also ein Totalausfall des Mainboards. Gestern auf der Suche nach Ersatzteile für einen anders Notebook, fande ich ein Reperaturkit für HP Notebooks. 

Dieses Verfahren nennt sich Reballing. Wenn ihr Interesse habt was das ist gebt ihr bei Youtube mal diesen Begriff ein. Genau das tat ich auch und nach einigen Videos entschied ich mich dazu, anstatt dafür auch noch Geld zu bezahlen, das Mainboard vom Laptop nochmal auszubauen. Alle Teile soweit möglich vom Notebook zu entfernen und es anschließend auf Backpapier zu legen. 

Den Ofen erhitzte ich bis 220° vor. Als die Temperatur erreicht war legte ich das Mainboard für genau 7 Minuten hinein. Nach den 7 Minuten habe ich es vorsichtig heraus genommen und zum abkühlen abgestellt.

Nachdem nun alles schön abgekühlt war fing ich an den Bildschirm anzuschließen um zu testen. Siehe da anstatt 5x blaue LED bekam ich nun 3x blaue LED. Ich schaute erneut nach was dieser Code nun wieder hieß. (3x Memory failure) 

Dachte ich mir, stimmt leg ich nen Riegel mal rein, startete neu und ich bekam doch tatsächlich nach einem Jahr ein Bild angezeigt. Nun konnte ich Windows installieren und alles läuft prima. (Fragt sich nur wie lange )


Das Problem war meiner Meinung nach eine kalte Lötstelle bzw Haarriss in einer Lötstelle vermutlich am Grafikchip der auf dem Mainboard verlötet ist. Durch die Temperatur im Ofen von 220° konnte das LOT sich neu verbinden.

Leider scheint dieses Problem bei HP und deren Notebooks bzw Mainboards sehr oft aufzutauchen.

Hoffe ich konnte jemanden anderen damit helfen.

P.s. Empfehle jeden der die Möglichkeit hat eine Garantieerweiterung von ca. 2 Jahren zu investieren denn selbst nach 4 Jahren kostet ein Mainboard ohne Einbau ca. 115€.

lg


----------



## Gast201808272 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [LÖSUNG] HP Bildschirm bleibt beim starten schwarz*

Kenne dieses Notebook. Mein Vater hat eins und das Mainboard war bereits 3x defekt. Immer derselbe Fehler. HP ist für mich gestorben.


----------



## Black_Beetle (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: [LÖSUNG] HP Bildschirm bleibt beim starten schwarz*

Also Geld wollte ich dafür auch nicht mehr ausgeben. Jetzt läuft er wieder mit diesem kleinen Trick.


----------



## Gast201808272 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: [LÖSUNG] HP Bildschirm bleibt beim starten schwarz*

Kannst ja immer mal ein update geben, wie lange er so läuft 
Ich hab das selbe mit meinem Dell notebook gemacht (allerdings nur 120°C, 220 war mir zu heiss  ), da hat es ihn nochmal 2 Monate gerettet, danach war wieder Sense.


----------



## Black_Beetle (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: [LÖSUNG] HP Bildschirm bleibt beim starten schwarz*

Ja werde bescheid geben.


----------



## buggy007 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: [LÖSUNG] HP Bildschirm bleibt beim starten schwarz*

He Black_Beetle,

ich muss dir nen rießen dank aussprechen.
Ich konnte Somit eben genau das Baugleiche Notebook einer Freundin wiederbeleben.

Habe es nicht im Backofen sondern in einen Heizschrank für ca. 7 Min bei 125°C "gebacken" und nach Abkühlen nochmals bei 170°C für ca. 7 Min.

Jetzt läuft die Kiste wieder!!


----------



## bokuphil (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [LÖSUNG] HP Bildschirm bleibt beim starten schwarz*

Vielen, vielen Dank für den Tipp. Hatte schon die Hoffnung aufgegeben aber nach 7 Minuten im 220° heißen Backrohr hat alles wieder funktioniert!! War bisher meine schrägste Computerreparatur...


----------

